# Tamper pressure



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Just a quick one, have seen people mention you should to apply xxx pounds of pressure when tamping, using some bathroom scales.

What would be the ideal area to aim for?

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The same amount each time .....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Very good Mrboots!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

True tho. Dose and distribution are way more important factors that effect extraction There isn't an ideal amount


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

He has a point as it varies based on grind fineness I tamp at about 15 pounds half the recommended 30 pounds but I tamp consistently which makes shot quality repeatable


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

As long as its level and you can do it the same each time.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Noted the 30lbs elsewhere, as i have only been tamping a couple of weeks i just wanted to measure it and see if i am in the right area.

Maybe i think too much!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yep you can tamp that.pressure its not wrong at all. Doesn't have to be that though


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Just found a set of bathroom scales under someones desk, hitting 30 lbs was much easier than i thought, i am sure i apply a lot more pressure at home....

Maybe i need to try it a little lighter for a few shots.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Maybe i think too much!


I have this problem too!!

When I first started I thought I must tamp with that 30lbs pressure cause thats what I thought I was supposed to do, but I found that was it was a lot of effort for me for 30lbs tamp (weakling)!! And also meant sometimes to achieve the 30lbs I was leaning with my body weight right over so my tamper pressure was sometime much higher than the 30lbs causing more inconsistent shots, soon found simpler for me to nutate to level the puck and just lightly tamp after.

I am making coffee for me not working in a cafe with a load of other people that are all using the same grinder settings so whatever grinder setting and tamper pressure work for me then thats all that matters!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I was tamping about 60lb before I got my click mat. It's now taught me muscle memory at 30lb and it's much lighter than I imagined.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> I was tamping about 60lb before I got my click mat. It's now taught me muscle memory at 30lb and it's much lighter than I imagined.


How bloody weak am I you guys all finding it easy for 30lbs!! Must be cause I am short and cant reach the kitchen surface properly







thats my excuse anyway!!

Think my scales at home must be faulty!!


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

i was tamping far too hard til i saw coffeechap pull me a lever shot. after adjusting my grind (as with a light tamp i had about a 10 sec shot!) i was soon back to 25 secs and a much nicer mouthfeel ahd flavour


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Why not get a constant pressure tamper or mat and concentrate on the other tens of parameters required to brew a nice cup of espresso?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Perhaps read this and worry about something else

http://www.home-barista.com/tips/espresso-how-to-find-your-grind-vs-how-strong-you-tamp-t27966.html


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Now i am worrying if i will break my crappy gaggia plastic tamper if i stamp on it


----------

